# Kuda-flex trail saddle



## Anouk (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello !

I'm a newbee here so let's briefly introduce myself. I'm a french barefoot trimmer and I live in the Alps. I own 2 Haflingers and a Franches-Montagnes (Swiss breed). With them I do trail riding and some driving.

Looking for a second saddle, I stumbled across the Kuda-flex trail saddle. It's a treeless saddle. My first saddle is already a treeless, a Barefoot.
Here's a link : Kuda-flex saddle
More pictures here : Mode pictures
The Kuda looks great, I like the structure, the wool felt underneath and the V rigging (rare on a treeless).
But do you think it could fit a Haflinger (with the wide gullet) ?
It seems also quite high on the withers and I wonder if it'd shift the rider's weight to the back. As it's primary for gaited horses, maybe it's desired ?
Another think is the gullet is interrupted at the back, where the felt does like a "bridge". Can it pinch the spine ?

Well, does anyone has experience with this saddle, or at least seen one "in real" ?

Thank's !
Anouk


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

There was some talk on these saddles in the Yahoo Treeless Saddle group that I belong to. Most members seemed to like the idea, but I don't think anyone had any direct experience with them. You might email the manufacturer and see if they have a wither tracing or measuring guide to see which pommel would best suit your horse. Most gaited saddle companies do. They also might have other Haflinger customers and can make a recommendation.


----------



## Anouk (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for replying !
On which Yahoo group are you ? I'm on one and asked the same question... no replies !
Maybe some riders tried the saddle...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It was just the "treeless saddle" group. You might try searching the archives. I remember there being a bit of discussion on it. Does the manufacturer have a demo program?


----------



## Anouk (Jan 8, 2010)

Some dealers have a 7 days trial possibility. But I'm in France, I have to ask if it works there and lengthen a bit the period... With shipping 7 days is not enough !


----------



## jazzygirl02 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Kuda Trail/Training saddle for sale if you are interested. It is almost new. It does not fit me. It is a 15.5" with a suede seat. It comes with the western and english rigging both. If you are interested, you can send me a message. My email is [email protected].


----------



## Diddy (Mar 30, 2010)

*kuda saddle*

Hello did you get a Kuda saddle? I have seen and rode a Kuda saddle and they are wonderful well made saddles . My TWH gaited better than he ever has is whole life.I have order one from Gail at www. Pflus.com she is a great help. If you did get a kuda please let me know how you like it.


----------

